# Inside Nature's Giants: Dissection of a Horse



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Subbing so I can remember to watch it later. I took a forensic class and wasn't too bothered so I hope I can make it through most of this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Watched this about a year ago, TOTALLY recommend watching it. It's so interesting.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

SOO interesting!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just watched it and WOW!! Crazy, I learned a lot. Makes me want to put Kevlar on my horses legs! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It really is mind blowing, isn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Might watch it later, so, subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting! Very informative and interesting, glad I watched!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad you all enjoyed. =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

